# Geforce GTX 770 von Palit ist da.



## Burnboom (18. Januar 2014)

Servus an alle. Die Graka ist da
GTX 770 Palit Jetstream 2048MB http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tream-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_856313.html
Einfach nur ein Traum:
Kein Spulenfiepen+
BF4,Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite alles auf max Detail Full HD überhaupt kein streß für die Karte bei 60 Grad +
Habe die Games auf der EVO drauf hatte ich dazu bestellt. Wahnsinn blitzschnelles Laden kp wie ich vorher ohne klar gekommen bin 
AMD FX-8350 4,2 1,272V 
Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 
G.Skill RipjwasX 1866 8-9-9-24 
SANDISK 64GB SSD,SAMSUNG EVO 840 120GB, HDD 1000GB ST1000D003 
GTX 770 Palit Jetstream 
Realtek ALC892 Audio Codec Onboard 
BeQuiet 630 Watt 
BitfenixShinoby 
Windows 7 x64

Gruß aus Hamburg
Sebastian


----------



## Chinaquads (18. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht genau, was du uns mit diesem Thread mitteilen möchstest, jedoch finde ich es wahnsinnig toll, wie du dich freust ^^

Mit wieviel Mhz boostet die Karte?

Meine erste WF3 ging bis auf 1254, die ich jetzt drin habe geht nur auf 1215.


----------



## Burnboom (18. Januar 2014)

1202 mhz
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...elle-der-geforce-gtx-770-im-test.html?start=6

Hatte einen beitrag gemacht gehabt. Hatte eine R9 270X habe sie jedoch zurückgegeben. Daher nochmal der Post hatte ich im letzten Beitrag erwähnt.
Ja wahnsinn Geforce OP 
So sorry sehe gerade das die Karte auf 1235 hochgeht
Speichertakt bleibt jedoch gleich.


----------



## Duvar (18. Januar 2014)

Sauber, da freut sich einer^^
Biste extra früh aufgestanden um schön am Wochenende die Hardware in den Games zu quälen 
Konnteste nicht pennen wa vor lauter Freude 
Dann mal viel Spaß mit deiner geilen Super Maschine Basti!


----------



## Stephan79 (18. Januar 2014)

Wünsche dir auch viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Karte jetzt kann das daddeln ja los gehen.


Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Streicher1992 (18. Januar 2014)

Haha wie cool danke


----------



## Marcimoto (18. Januar 2014)

Ist sie unter Last leise? Irgendwie habe ich dahingehend bisher noch wenig eindeutiges gehört.
Edit: bzw auch im Idle?


----------



## Burnboom (19. Januar 2014)

Idle nicht hörbar, wenn ich den Lüfter auf 100% stelle dann ist es hörbar aber nicht nervig


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Januar 2014)

Ich freu mich für dich das du mit deiner neuen Hardware so glücklich bist, aber dies passt doch eher in die Rumpelkammer, denn der Threat hat keinen besonderes Sinn bzw wird nichts gefragt oder dergleichen.


----------



## Stief (19. Januar 2014)

Meine ist auch absolut leise. Kann auch nur dazu raten!


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. Januar 2014)

Und wieso ist die 2. GTX 770 nicht angekommen? Nur eine bringts doch nicht.


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2014)

Geile Jacke. So ne Karte kauf ich mir auch mal!


----------

